# luger long barreled



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

hey there

I have luger long barreled pistol with all matching serial numbers, 32 round magazine and fore arm/holster... my great grandfather captured it off a nazi in Monse Belgium in WW1 its in exellent condition and just out of curiosity wanted to know how much its worth.

if there are any luger fans out there that would be willing to give me an estimate id appreciate it

thanks


----------



## ScottBS (Jun 9, 2007)

This is interesting. I'm visiting with my brother in law this week. He pulled out a 7.65mm lugar pistol his grandfather picked up on a battlefield in WWI. It is nickel plated and in great shape - with a serial number of 284.

I was looking on the internet trying to find values and came across a Lugar pistol auction website. Values on WWII vintage lugar pistols were in the $5-800 range, but some from WWI with lower numbers were listed as high as $5000. I can't recall if they were 9mm or 7.65 though.

You probably need to take it to a respectable gun dealer to find a value, but I suspect it is a nice piece of property.

You can read a short history of the handgun at: http://www.lugerforum.com/history.html

Of course there is much more information on the internet for you to sift through. As I wrote this, I couldn't find the auction I saw last night, but I suspect you will find something similar.


----------

